# Should I get a 360 or PS3?



## ZeWarriorReturnz (Jun 15, 2007)

So yeah, I'm selling my Wii, PS2, and DSL to buy one of the 2 consoles above. I like the 360 because of the Games out and great graphics, and I already played one on my cousins house. But I also like the PS3 because of the fact it has Free Online Play, Plays Blu-Ray moves and will have many great games this year/next. So which one? Also If I get a Xbox 360 it would be the Premium, not Elite/Core. And PS3 I think I would get the 20GB. So yeah, any suggestions?


Oh yeah also don't suggest to get a Wii because I have one and was very dissapointed in what it offered. I am not interested anymore in it.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jun 15, 2007)

as of RIGHT NOW i will say 360 but metal gear solid and other good games will be out for ps3 

personaly i still wont touch any of the new gens systems till they lowered in price and mod chips come more mature for those systems


----------



## ZeWarriorReturnz (Jun 15, 2007)

Yeah, in the long run though, in 2008 I see the PS3 surpassing the 360 in so many ways :/


----------



## Opium (Jun 15, 2007)

Wait around 1.5 years and get a PS3.

When it has the games, support and lower price it'll be the better buy simply because the technology is better. It'll last a lot longer. Not to mention included Wifi (even Wii has wifi but 360 doesn't?), bigger harddrive, free online play, Home, Little Big Planet etc.


----------



## ZeWarriorReturnz (Jun 15, 2007)

Also the thing with that is I'm usually impatient 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So I don't plan on getting one of the consoles anytime before 2 months from now or so. But the thing is I never had an Xbox also and I don't want to get a 360 and have it get the 3 Red lights of death.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jun 15, 2007)

OMG i just saw on gamespot 

soul caliber iv on ps3 

get a ps3 NOW ! lol


----------



## ZeWarriorReturnz (Jun 15, 2007)

Anybody care to give more suggestions?


----------



## VVoltz (Jun 15, 2007)

OMG!
I thought of the PS3 when I saw this thread, but my hand clicked on the 360.

I guess I've been thinking with my right hand for a while.


----------



## MC DUI (Jun 15, 2007)

Get a 360 if you want a console now, really all the responses you are getting recommending the PS3 are talking about how good it will be in the future. 

BTW Soul Caliber IV AFAIK is coming out on 360 as well.

Realistically the only games that PS3 will have over 360 in the long run are RPGs so it really depends if you love RPGs.

How much do you seriously care about blu-ray? If you don't have a decent HDTV then it's pointless. Plus if you get the cheaper version of the PS3 AFAIK it doesn't have a HDMI connection.


----------



## ZeWarriorReturnz (Jun 15, 2007)

Ehh, I might go with the 360. I have a good HDTV in my Living Room.


----------



## serious_sean (Jun 15, 2007)

here's what you shoud do. hold out until you absolutely have to have a game for it. otherwise, why bother?

for ps3, it's ninja gaiden sigma.


----------



## deathfisaro (Jun 15, 2007)

If you get PS3 now, you'll end up playing buncha PS2 games, it's not like you're gonna play Tekken whole day and every day for months. I'd either get 360 or wait until good games for PS3 come out (and price drops too)


----------



## ZeWarriorReturnz (Jun 15, 2007)

Yeah, seems about right. in a couple months GTA IV comes out on both consoles..and I really want to play, also DiRT is also coming out on both consoles.. So I guess I'll wait until both of these are out.


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Jun 15, 2007)

If you get a 360, there is a 15% chance every time you put a game in it that it might break. If you get a PS3, then well, no games... that are not already on 360 and good.


----------



## gamermole (Jun 15, 2007)

i may be wrong but im sure

soul caliber
mgs4
virtua fighter
devilmay cry 4

are all coming out on the 360 anyway? i own a 360 and i love it. gears of war is just class

and king of noobs if theres a 15% chance that everytime i insert a game it mite break howcome i have played on my 360 hundreds of times and none have broken?


----------



## ZeWarriorReturnz (Jun 15, 2007)

QUOTE(KINGOFNOOBS @ Jun 15 2007 said:


> *If you get a 360, there is a 15% chance every time you put a game in it that it might break.* If you get a PS3, then well, no games... that are not already on 360 and good.



Where did you get this information?


----------



## .TakaM (Jun 15, 2007)

personally, I would keep my wii and ds over a 360/ps3, hell, I'd keep my DS over it.

but between ps3 and 360, I gotta go with 360, ps3 is a joke, and you dont want to be the punchline


----------



## legendofphil (Jun 15, 2007)

The PS3 is loosing more exclusives than the 360.
You might not be able to get a 20GB model, AFAIK they are no longer on sale in the US.


----------



## ZeWarriorReturnz (Jun 15, 2007)

Gamestop/EBGames has the 20GB model on their websites =x Link


----------



## thegame07 (Jun 15, 2007)

im really fed up with my 360 there to much fps  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so if you like fps grab a 360 but i prefer to play them on the pc.


----------



## ZeWarriorReturnz (Jun 15, 2007)

What does FPS stand for again?


----------



## thegame07 (Jun 15, 2007)

QUOTE(ZeWarrior @ Jun 15 2007 said:


> What does FPS stand for again?



first person shooter


----------



## ZeWarriorReturnz (Jun 15, 2007)

Okay, I don't mind the games. I guess I'll go for the 360 since it also has a lot more votes =x


----------



## jimmy j (Jun 15, 2007)

QUOTE(serious_sean @ Jun 15 2007 said:


> here's what you shoud do. hold out until you absolutely have to have a game for it. otherwise, why bother?
> 
> for ps3, it's ninja gaiden sigma.



What's the big deal? I'll just stick with playing Ninja Gaiden Black on my 360 thankyou


----------



## iza (Jun 15, 2007)

QUOTE(KINGOFNOOBS @ Jun 15 2007 said:


> If you get a 360, there is a 15% chance every time you put a game in it that it might break. If you get a PS3, then well, no games... that are not already on 360 and good.


yea.... do you know what your talking about? i have 20 games and i play it daily... switching discs a couple times a day... and no broken discs or console. i'll admit, i did have the 3 red lights, but once i took off the nyko intercooler it went a way for a while, but the dmg had been done, but luckily, the nice people at MS repaired it completely for free, even though it was out of original warranty. plus all new ones come with a yr warranty


----------



## mthrnite (Jun 15, 2007)

I went with the 360, and like it a lot. Lots of good cheap original Xbox games that still look plenty snazzy, and the downloadable games are good too. I've bought Rainbow Six Vegas and DOA 4 so far, plus a few XBox Live games (Geometry Wars, Fish Frenzy, Robotron, looking hard at Prince of Persia Classic) and several Xbox games (Halo 2, Half Life 2, DOA 1-3, all super cheap.) So, I'm happy with it, hopefully it'll be a while before it dies, and then at least MS is being good about replacing the dead ones. It's not perfect, but it's a pretty nice system. The PS3 will take a while to mature, and really the only exclusive that I care about is whatever new Silent Hill comes out in the future. So, PS3 will have to wait, a pretty long time, before I even consider it.


----------



## ZeWarriorReturnz (Jun 15, 2007)

I don't see the point in what those people at the PS3 Launch did to get one.. I mean Camp outside for days to get a console that has like 5 games out? It's final. I'm going with the Xbox 360 =D


----------



## Vater Unser (Jun 15, 2007)

QUOTE(ZeWarrior @ Jun 15 2007 said:


> Anybody care to give more suggestions?


use the board search and read the other 9000 PS3 vs. 360 threads?


----------



## ZeWarriorReturnz (Jun 15, 2007)

Read the top. It's not a PS3 vs 360 Thread. It's a suggestion on which one I should buy...I don't care about the brand. Nor am I a fanboy of neither company, which is why I want someone to give a suggestion on which one I should get. And based on the results, 360 is the defitnally the winner.


----------



## sudeki300 (Jun 15, 2007)

if you want good games and a decent online service then you have to go for the 360.everyone i know that has 360 and a ps3 says that the 360 is better and the ps3 is just sitting there getting dusty...................sudeki300


----------



## ZeWarriorReturnz (Jun 15, 2007)

btw my friend has a ps3, and I NEVER saw him play it, it's just in the corner getting dust. So yeah, I'll get the 360. Thanks for helping decided everyone XD


----------



## jimmy j (Jun 16, 2007)

QUOTE(ZeWarrior @ Jun 15 2007 said:


> I don't see the point in what those people at the PS3 Launch did to get one.. I mean Camp outside for days to get a console that has like 5 games out?



And it didn't even sell out! There were people walking in off the street after work and picking one up off the shelf!


----------



## shaffaaf27 (Jun 16, 2007)

but thtas because sony produced so many for the launch. 

220,000 just int he uk were there for launch. 

i mean sony had 6 motnhs to stock up.


----------



## jimmy j (Jun 16, 2007)

QUOTE(RAM @ Jun 16 2007 said:


> but thtas because sony produced so many for the launch.
> 
> 220,000 just int he uk were there for launch.
> 
> i mean sony had 6 motnhs to stock up.



I know. That just makes the fanboys who queued overnight look even sillier


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 16, 2007)

360 all the way, it has the better games and best support.

You may not see MGS4 or the next FF (SE said they aren't working on a 360 version) but you'll get some of the most amazing games, even if you're not into shooters.


----------



## ZeWarriorReturnz (Jun 16, 2007)

For the 360 I'm mostly interested in GoW, PGR3, GTA4, Xbox Games.  Though I don't know many games for 360 yet, I'll investigate. Thanks for the help in deciding


----------



## stop_loading (Jun 16, 2007)

your x360 will break, so go with ps3

sure it has no games now, but that'll change in the fall, they have like 6 exclusives coming and they have something for everyone
online: warhawk, haze, socom
offline adventure: heavenly sword, uncharted, rachet and clank
casual: singstar, home

if you decided to get a x360 anyway, don't be surprised if it breaks, and just make sure you get a store warranty so that you can exchange it with a new one in the store, dont mess around with ms's warranty service, they'll send you a refurb one and it'll break again within 3 months

or,

you can get a RRoD x360 on ebay for $160 or so, then do an x-clamp replacement surgery, it's pretty simple but it might take you a day if you're not used to it, if you could fix it you got yourself a $160 x360, if it doesnt work, call microsoft and you might be able to get a working replacement for $140 ($140 + $160 = $300, same thing right?)

you can find the xclamp guide here:
http://forums.xbox-scene.com/index.php?showtopic=599216, just use lawdawg's method


----------



## ZeWarriorReturnz (Jun 17, 2007)

I'll get a new 360 and buy it from best buy. I heard they give you a 5 year warranty on high priced products or something.


----------



## SynGamer (Jun 17, 2007)

Well, i've gone through 2 360's in a matter of 3 months...and while the games are great, i really doubt this console will last as long as my PS2 has.  I still think the 360 is the better choice seeing as how nearly every developer is bringing their games to at least the 360...

What i'm hoping for is that MS is sued due to the large number of 360's failing.


----------



## AshuraZro (Jun 17, 2007)

QUOTE(ZeWarrior @ Jun 16 2007 said:


> I'll get a new 360 and buy it from best buy. I heard they give you a 5 year warranty on high priced products or something.


I think you can only get up to a 3 year warranty.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Jun 17, 2007)

Get a Wii! I promise you WON'T be disappointed!


----------



## ZeWarriorReturnz (Jun 17, 2007)

QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Jun 16 2007 said:


> Get a Wii! I promise you WON'T be disappointed!




READ MY FIRST POST!!!! ._.


----------



## ZeWarriorReturnz (Jun 17, 2007)

QUOTE(AshuraZero @ Jun 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarrior @ Jun 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll get a new 360 and buy it from best buy. I heard they give you a 5 year warranty on high priced products or something.
> ...



I'll check monday or something.


----------



## qusai (Jun 18, 2007)

BestBuy have got a 4 year warranty, at least here in ottawa they do


----------



## dice (Jun 18, 2007)

QUOTE(jimmy j @ Jun 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(RAM @ Jun 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > but thtas because sony produced so many for the launch.
> ...


not those who got a 46-inch HD for free...


----------



## Veho (Jun 18, 2007)

QUOTE(stop_loading @ Jun 16 2007 said:


> *your x360 will break, so go with ps3
> *
> ...
> 
> if you decided to get a x360 anyway, don't be surprised if it breaks, and just make sure you get a store warranty so that you can exchange it with a new one in the store, dont mess around with ms's warranty service, they'll send you a refurb one *and it'll break again within 3 months*


So you're saying a PS3 *won't* break? 

And the X360 is _sure_ to break? Total and complete hardware failure is _inevitable?_





Or are you saying Sony's customer service is that much better than Microsoft's?


----------



## ZeWarriorReturnz (Jun 19, 2007)

I think he is just saying he is 100% sure the 360 will get the RoD eventually after getting it, while the PS3 will last much longer.


----------



## ghettobob (Jun 20, 2007)

I say if you want a good game system right now...get an XBOX 360. But in the long run PS3 will smoke it. I might get a PS3 once the price drops and if someone gives me a free HDMI card


----------



## MC DUI (Jun 20, 2007)

Free HDMI card?

You mean cable?


----------



## imyourxpan (Jun 20, 2007)

the ps3 has to do something amazing to raise it's sales.  the 360 is a great system, even though i don't have it, i would love to.  if i got a ps3 for free, hell why not.  i wouldn't pay for one, but a 360, fo sho!


----------



## Veho (Jun 21, 2007)

QUOTE(ZeWarrior @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> I think he is just saying he is 100% sure the 360 will get the RoD eventually after getting it, while the PS3 will last much longer.


And what exactly makes him say that? Years of experience?


----------



## moribund112 (Jun 21, 2007)

Just get what you want.
If you're asking other people for advice, I'd just wait it out until YOU decide which console is the best for YOU.
Me, I own all three of the current lineup. I play all of them for different kinds of things - Wii for more fun, accessible games that I can pick up and play, the 360 for some racing and FPS goodness, and the PS3 to play my PS2 games in high definition, as well as the orgasm of carnage that is Motorstorm - plus, the online service is free, you can't beat that! 
Granted, it does seem that the PS3 hardware is a bit more "hardy" than the 360. With that being said, I've personally never experienced the three rings of death and I'm happy for it. I take good care of my consoles and keep them in well-ventilated environments, playing (at most) for up to two hours. If you're playing any longer than that without a break, take one! It's better for you, better for your eyes, and ultimately better for that portable heater allowing you to play all the sweet games the 360 offers.


----------



## .TakaM (Jun 21, 2007)

QUOTE(stop_loading @ Jun 16 2007 said:


> your x360 will break, so go with ps3
> 
> sure it has no games now, but that'll change in the fall, they have like 6 exclusives coming and they have something for everyone
> online: warhawk, haze, socom
> ...


although the 360 is pretty badly put together, its still classes better than sony's consistent standard of disposable consoles.


----------



## stop_loading (Jun 21, 2007)

QUOTE(veho @ Jun 18 2007 said:


> So you're saying a PS3 *won't* break?
> 
> I can say SO FAR that ps3 failure rate is well within normal range, but not x360
> 
> ...


----------



## Veho (Jun 21, 2007)

QUOTE(stop_loading @ Jun 21 2007 said:


> You know... the proofs are all over the net, you can youtube it and you'll see a lot of them, including the towel trick and such, it'll be forever if I list all of them, and if you didnt believe me in the 1st place listing all of them would be pointless anyway


Yes, yes, yes, we've seen the cases, but what's the percentage? Is it over 60%? Or is it a few percent? What are the odds?

Would you tell anyone that (s)he shouldn't buy a DS Lite because of the hinge crack problem? But the forums are full of examples! Quite tragic tales, at that, both of hardware malfunction and bad customer service. It's a structural manufacturing defect: the hinge screws are too tight, and strain the plastic ("hardware failure is inevitable, unless you never turn it on, of course"). 

Yet all those examples don't mean _every_ DS Lite will inevitably break; in fact, most don't. Odds you'll get a defective one were small in the first place. And now, several months later, the problem is gone. 

Really not a reason to avoid a console.


----------



## Xbox360 (Jun 21, 2007)

Get an Xbox 360.

It not only has all the major PS3 games (DMC4, VF5, GTA:IV + Episodic/Exclusive Content, etc) but beats out every game the PS3 has to offer with it's own from every genre.

For example: 
Forza/PGR/Moto GP Vs. GT
Blue Dragon/Lost Odyssey/Eternal Sonata/Far East Jipang/Cry On Vs. FFXIII (which is highly rumoured to come to the 360 anyway)
Mass Effect/BioShock/Fable 2/Two Worlds/All Points Bulletin Vs. White Knight Story

Exclusive against exclusive, not only is the PS3's selection of games out-numbered, but outclassed. Following the first 18 months of this generation, the PS3 has lost alot of it's exclusives and that snowball hasn't stopped like Beautiful Katamari is an Xbox 360 exclusive and games are continously being announced for the Xbox 360 non-stop, so it's gaining alot of exclusives out of nowhere.

'Jump in'.


----------



## SlyGuy (Jun 21, 2007)

Did someone create an ID called XBOX360 just for this topic??


----------



## rds_works (Jun 21, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Jun 21 2007 said:


> although the 360 is pretty badly put together, its still classes better than sony's consistent standard of disposable consoles.



how long did the PS2 reign before a replacement? compared to the xbox

PS2: 6 years

XBOX:4 years

they still make ps2's,

disposable consoles??


----------



## jimmy j (Jun 22, 2007)

Everyone knows the risks when buying a 360 but people still buy it! I think thats because, even with the RoD issue, its a better gaming platform than PS3 right now.
Besides, every sony console I've owned has screwed up at some point. My PS1 suffered the original disc-read error due to sony's flawed design and my first PS2 stopped reading discs just outside of it's warranty.

Right now, PS3 is overpriced and outgunned. There are very few games, developers still haven't begun to push the console and there are no killer apps. That will all change within the next couple of years, but by that time the PS3 will have dropped in price and m$ will be pimping Xbox3


----------



## .TakaM (Jun 22, 2007)

QUOTE(rds_works @ Jun 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(.TakaM @ Jun 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > although the 360 is pretty badly put together, its still classes better than sony's consistent standard of disposable consoles.
> ...


guh, sony's reign is only a testament to people's ignorance, the PS2 was built like shit. and I doubt a single PS2 lived through its um "lifespan" without breaking down atleast once 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ahahahaha


----------



## jimmy j (Jun 22, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Jun 22 2007 said:


> QUOTE(rds_works @ Jun 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(.TakaM @ Jun 21 2007 said:
> ...



Yep! You can take the PS2's total sales and half it, coz everyone I know has owned (at least) two consoles due to hardware failure


----------



## ChrisCrawford (Jun 22, 2007)

The Slim seems to be built alot better than the old model. I've had alot of problems with the older one. But I've also had hardware failure on more reliable consoles, Gamecube, SNES, these kinds of things happen after a few years, but it shouldn't happen in a few days.

360 is just out of controle with it.

I will not be getting a 360 for this reason, and that all the games that appeal to me will be on the PS3 anyway, and will be better there.

The thing with the PS3 is it sucks right now, so I'm just going to wait a while for the good games.

360, while having a library that most will find enjoyable, has that one issue about it being a peice of junk.

PS3, a $600 peice of equipment that hardly does anything yet.

So I would say if you have to have one, you should go with 360, but you may run into some trouble.


----------



## skullstatue (Jun 22, 2007)

Xbox 360 seems like it will have a larger selection of games to play, it's also pretty much as powerful as the PS3 and HD-DVD's seem to look better supposedly.


----------



## squinty (Jun 22, 2007)

I used to work at an EBgames and we used to get back PS2's the most (mostly laser assembly), seconded by the Xbox (mostly HD crashes), and gamecube the least.  And by the least, I mean almost rarely.  The Gamecube was one of the most reliable consoles ever that was CD/DVD based.

Any system with moving parts has issues down the road, which is why the systems these days seem to last about 4 years or so.  Compare this to an old cartridge system that still works if you took it out of your closet.  I'm sure its something that they plan for.  You build up your collection, then after 5 years, it dies, you go buy another because you don't want to lose your investment in the games.

In a year or so the PS3 will have alot more games than what it currently has, and may become competitive with the 360 by then.  Right now, the 360 is the way to go in my opinion.  A lot of games that are coming out on both the 360 and the PS3 get delayed on the PS3 because its a pain to develop for.  So, you had both systems, you'd end up buying the game for the 360 since it was out first and never buy the PS3 one anyway.  At least, that's what my friends are finding that have both systems.


----------



## Konamix02 (Jun 22, 2007)

I say get a 360. There's great games. You can buy games, movies, and tv shows from the marketplace and you can download demos before you try them. I have one and it only failed once (not the RoD but I think I traded it before it happened) And I'm still rolling on my second one. The new one's are built better than the older ones so you'll be fine.


----------



## ugly_rose (Jun 22, 2007)

If you want to play something, get the xbox. If you want to play something in the future and are in a dire need of a dust collector, get the PS3.

Seriously, my PS3 has just stood quietly next to my TV since I finished the one game I wanted to play so far...


----------



## ZeWarriorReturnz (Jun 22, 2007)

Actually I changed my mind. As many votes as the 360 got, I'll be getting a PS3. If you go to Xbox360forum.com look at all the complains people have of broken xboxs?


----------



## bobrules (Jun 22, 2007)

wait a year for PS3, the price is gonna drop.


----------



## satel (Jun 22, 2007)

the Sony PS3 all the way without a doubt.


----------



## Scorpin200 (Jun 22, 2007)

Get neither


----------



## qusai (Jun 23, 2007)

QUOTE(ZeWarrior @ Jun 22 2007 said:


> Actually I changed my mind. As many votes as the 360 got, I'll be getting a PS3. If you go to Xbox360forum.com look at all the complains people have of broken xboxs?



If you get a warranty with it then it shouldn't really matter though.


----------



## ZeWarriorReturnz (Jun 23, 2007)

I also like that the PS3 has the built in BluRay player, while the 360 needs the 200$ extra HD-DVD player, and Blu-ray is a more supported type, holds more gigs, and has about the same quality if not better. I don't care if I don't play many PS3 games NOW, I can play my PS2/X Games... I have many of those


----------



## jaesun (Jun 23, 2007)

360s winning by a landslide. might as well cop one.


----------



## Smashingblue (Jun 23, 2007)

QUOTE(ZeWarrior @ Jun 23 2007 said:


> I also like that the PS3 has the built in BluRay player, while the 360 needs the 200$ extra HD-DVD player, and Blu-ray is a more supported type, holds more gigs, and has about the same quality if not better. I don't care if I don't play many PS3 games NOW, I can play my PS2/X Games... I have many of those



I own a PS3 over a 360 for the following reasons:

DVD player with upscaling. (sold my Oppo, which says a lot about the PS3's quality as a DVD player)
Blu-ray player
PS1 and PS2 upscaling

I don't own a PS3 at the moment because of PS3 games. This means as long as you are willing to settle for the PS3's other features untill some AAA games come out, go for it. Quite honestly I don't even find many 360 games that are out at the moment that I feel are must haves. This fall will see huge releases for both consoles, but FFXIII, MGS4, and Devil May Cry 4 are all must haves for me. 

I'm hoping for some Black Friday deals for the 360 this fall, as I think it will have a price drop on top of the BF deals. (I also am hopeful for the release of the 65 nanometer chip this fall)


----------



## ZeWarriorReturnz (Jun 23, 2007)

Don't only Major reason I want a Next-Gen Console, Besides the shit that is called a Wii, is for DiRT and GTA4.. Both come out in a couple months, I'll have enough money by then =D


----------



## squirt1000 (Jun 23, 2007)

Defo the 360, I class the Wii as a toy, And Dirt is amazing on the 360


----------



## jimmy j (Jun 24, 2007)

QUOTE(ZeWarrior @ Jun 23 2007 said:


> Don't only Major reason I want a Next-Gen Console, Besides the shit that is called a Wii, is for DiRT and GTA4.. Both come out in a couple months, I'll have enough money by then =D



GTA4 is the main reason I got a 360 too


----------



## xcalibur (Jun 24, 2007)

tbh, i dont think that the wii is participating this gen because it just simply has no competition
everyone will have one and a ds in the near future lol

as for ps3 or x360.
get an xbox360, its much better than a ps3
gamespot did 2 grfx comparison and it turns out in both that theres a small margin between x360 and ps3(with x360 being usually the winner)
i know gamespot is not the most reliable of sites but if u add in all factors, the x360 beats the ps3 by MILES

as for the console exclusives on ps3, how you gonna get them? ask one for your burthday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the ps3 is gonna be less than $300 in 2 years and the awesome exclusives would have ended up on the platinum range.
save up money in those two years, make a list of all the games u wana buy as time progresses, when the ps3 drops in price get it(i hope itll be during the gamedrought and a holiday season) and play Play PLAY till u die


----------



## jimmy j (Jun 24, 2007)

There are rumours of a PS3 price-drop before xmas.


----------



## xcalibur (Jun 24, 2007)

thats most likely but its still gonna be too expensive for people to afford
especially now theyve cut the cheaper 20 GB version


----------



## squirt1000 (Jun 25, 2007)

And even if $ony drop the price of the PS3 then you can hedge your bets on M$ following suit. After all the 360 is making a profit for them now as opposed to the apparent loss the PS3 is costing $ony 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





360 all the way!


----------



## JPH (Jun 25, 2007)

Xbox 360 - Cheaper, better online support, more of a game library, Halo 3!


----------



## squirt1000 (Jun 25, 2007)

You said the H word! I forgot all about that!! The Darkness is keeping me quiet at the mo


----------



## ZeWarriorReturnz (Jun 26, 2007)

I don't like the Halo Series. PS3 might be more expensive, but has more features :\ Online may not be as good, but it's free =x And the for discs, 3rd parties don't have to worry about the space, it's way too big so it's almost impossble to not fit a game there, while on the 360, there's always the chance the games are too small where they have to compress them and lower the graphical qualities. So If the PS3's price DOES drop, I WILL get it. No doubt in my mind. Sorry M$ Fanboys, But in my heart I think I AM a Sony Fanboy ( without knowing it ). I had a PS1, PS2, and I want a PS3. Neverhad an Xbox and probably never will. Though I did play my cousins 360. I made up my mind. I'll be getting a Playstation 3. And the Game Library isn't fair, the 360 has been out for slightly less than 2 years, while the PS3 has only been out for about 7-8 months.


----------



## Bowser128 (Jun 26, 2007)

QUOTE(ZeWarrior @ Jun 26 2007 said:


> And the for discs, 3rd parties don't have to worry about the space, it's way too big so it's almost impossble to not fit a game there, while on the 360, there's always the chance the games are too small where they have to compress them and lower the graphical qualities.



I'm not going to argue over the fact that getting a PS3 instead of a 360 is ridiculous, I'm just going to say: since when did disc size matter? You act like there's no way to get around it, even though it's painfully obvious.

*cough*multiple discs*cough*


----------



## Tanas (Jun 26, 2007)

QUOTE(squirt1000 @ Jun 25 2007 said:


> And even if $ony drop the price of the PS3 then you can hedge your bets on M$ following suit. After all the 360 is making a profit for them now as opposed to the apparent loss the PS3 is costing $ony
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I very much doubt that Microsoft have turned around losses of $289 million in only 6 months. I can bet that they are still making losses of  $150 million plus.


----------



## ZeWarriorReturnz (Jun 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Bowser128 @ Jun 25 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarrior @ Jun 26 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > And the for discs, 3rd parties don't have to worry about the space, it's way too big so it's almost impossble to not fit a game there, while on the 360, there's always the chance the games are too small where they have to compress them and lower the graphical qualities.
> ...




But isn't that a little old? Just imagine playing GTA, during a mission, you go through a different part of the city and BAM: ''Please insert GTA4:Version 2 to Continue'', I just think that's ridiculous.


----------



## jimmy j (Jun 26, 2007)

I haven't heard any developers bitching about lack of disc space


----------



## xcalibur (Jun 26, 2007)

Did you knw that M$ apparently had a horrible loss with the original Xbox?
somewhere up into the millions


----------



## legendofphil (Jun 26, 2007)

Their losses for the original were in the billions, somewhere around $2bn.
They had grand plans like to break even they needed 40m consoles sold, each with 10 games of which 6 were first party.
On top of that they didn't properly outsource the components, adding to costs.


----------



## xcalibur (Jun 26, 2007)

WHAT! i guess M$ can take a loss like that though
on another note, did you know that nitendo overtook sonyin japan in terms of stock value? it was only for a few hours though, but it shows ninty is gaining fast


----------



## squinty (Jun 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Smashingblue @ Jun 23 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarrior @ Jun 23 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I also like that the PS3 has the built in BluRay player, while the 360 needs the 200$ extra HD-DVD player, and Blu-ray is a more supported type, holds more gigs, and has about the same quality if not better. I don't care if I don't play many PS3 games NOW, I can play my PS2/X Games... I have many of those
> ...



The PS3 has native support for PS2 and 1, but you can download emulation packs that are updated pretty regularly that allow you to play specific Xbox games on the 360.  They also tend to come in magazine demoes, etc.


----------



## legendofphil (Jun 26, 2007)

QUOTE(xcalibur798 @ Jun 26 2007 said:


> on another note, did you know that nitendo overtook sonyin japan in terms of stock value? it was only for a few hours though, but it shows ninty is gaining fast



Considering the size of Sony and the vast number of products they manufacter and the companies they own, it is a vast achievement. Not suprising though, Nintendo's stock has tripled in value recently (I forget over how long).


----------



## mcsquared (Jun 26, 2007)

does 360 upscale dvds like the ps3?


----------



## legendofphil (Jun 26, 2007)

Yes it upscales DVDs but only via VGA and the quality isn't good. The 360 is considered to be one of the worst DVD players on the market.


----------



## ZeWarriorReturnz (Jun 26, 2007)

Obviously. Sony has alot more experience with consoles over microsoft. the PS1 and PS2 were big hits.. While the Xbox, not so much. At least not where I live :\


----------



## xcalibur (Jun 26, 2007)

I would like to disagree with that
Sony has a lot of experience with marketing, Theyre innovation factor is practically 0.
Did you know that the playstation team started off as a group in nintendo.They were working on a project called nintendo cd.
there was a disagreement and sony left, continuing their work
When the playstation was released, nintendo tried to stop its release because it was originally working for them. They lost the case and the playstation was released.
N64 gets released with a revolutionary method of control, the analog stick
Then, as if by magic, sony released a new controller. The dualshock with a rumble technology(which wasnt even theyres, remember the lawsuit and how the ps3 has no rumble)
The xbox is released with Xbox live. Suprise Suprise, ps2 gets online games.
And now with the wii, sony made the sixaxis.
I think the only thing that they ever achieved by  themselves is the eyetoy and great graphics(on ps1, xbox and x360 were superior and equal(in that order(can you do a bracket inside a bracket?)))

Some of this may be wrong so dont take it as fact, im just typing what i remember off the top of my head


----------



## jimmy j (Jun 26, 2007)

you can't really blame them for copying nintendo. everybody copies nintendo. nintendo pioneered every aspect of the modern console joypad (d-pad, shoulder buttons, analog stick, rumble, triggers). and now they've given us the wiimote 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



As for online gaming, I think sony would have got round to that themselves eventually (xbox live or not). Its been a goal of console manufacturers for a long time (they do pay attention to pc gaming you know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## xcalibur (Jun 26, 2007)

i understand that but in the case of sony its a more blatant ripoff
release a analog controller after n64 has on?
include motion sensing becuase the wii has it?
Sometimes some features cant be avoided because they are essential to modern gaming but sony just copies nintendo in a way thats not acceptable
I hope the playstation dies after it supposedly loses all its console exclusives(prices to develop are going up, so exclusives will become too expensive and not feasible)
especially since i find the x360 controller so mych more comfortable


----------



## Bitbyte (Jun 26, 2007)

I got a PSX and PS2 too. Loved them. But this time around? 5 games on the PS3 compared to the library the 360 has atm? So first you say you are impatient and want to play games right now and then you say you can wait and the PS3 is oooh so awesome cuz it has Blu-Ray etc.? 360 wins pretty much by default this year, just wait until PS3 gets bigger if you have the patience, if you wanna have a lot of fun right now though? Get the 360.

...

What a topic ;x


----------



## ZeWarriorReturnz (Jun 27, 2007)

What a  topic, indeed. I can Always play my cousins 360 when I go there... And in the meantime I'm busy with my PSP.


----------



## stop_loading (Jun 27, 2007)

QUOTE(veho @ Jun 21 2007 said:


> Yes, yes, yes, we've seen the cases, but what's the percentage? Is it over 60%? Or is it a few percent? What are the odds?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so just wait till his 360 breaks, when it does, buy the thing from him, and fix it

or again, you can get a RRoD on ebay and fix it, you get yourself a sub $200 x360 with permanent fix


----------



## jimmy j (Jun 27, 2007)

QUOTE(stop_loading @ Jun 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(veho @ Jun 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, yes, yes, we've seen the cases, but what's the percentage? Is it over 60%? Or is it a few percent? What are the odds?
> ...



sorry, but...


----------



## ZeWarriorReturnz (Jun 27, 2007)

QUOTE(stop_loading @ Jun 26 2007 said:


> QUOTE(veho @ Jun 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, yes, yes, we've seen the cases, but what's the percentage? Is it over 60%? Or is it a few percent? What are the odds?
> ...



How would I go about fixing it? Do you mean the towel trick where I over-overheat it so the RoD dissapears, or how?


----------



## aslacker55 (Jun 27, 2007)

QUOTE(ZeWarrior @ Jun 26 2007 said:


> How would I go about fixing it? Do you mean the towel trick where I over-overheat it so the RoD dissapears, or how?



Do what I did, I replaced the x-clamp.


----------



## MC DUI (Jun 27, 2007)

My first 360 got the red rings after over a years use. It's now out with a modding/repair place that are going to fix it for $80(Aussie) with a warranty stating that it will stay fixed.


----------



## jimmy j (Jun 27, 2007)

There are a number of ways to fix it. The most interesting (and cost-effective) method involves 12 pennies and some hotglue 

Take a look around xbox-scene


----------



## hanman (Jun 27, 2007)

get an xbox over a ps3, definately!


----------



## jimmy j (Jun 27, 2007)

hey hanman, what the hell is an xbox 260 elite?


----------



## ZeWarriorReturnz (Jun 27, 2007)

Don't spam this thread please


----------



## MC DUI (Jun 27, 2007)

QUOTE(ZeWarrior @ Jun 27 2007 said:


> Don't spam this thread please



Why does it matter if you have already made your choice...


----------



## Warm Woolly Shee (Jun 27, 2007)

If you have a good computer,
PS3

If you have a bad computer, 
360


360 has better games, but several are released (with better graphics) on the PC, and it's likely other 360 games will see a PC release in the future.


----------



## jimmy j (Jun 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Warm Woolly Sheep @ Jun 27 2007 said:


> If you have a good computer,
> PS3
> 
> If you have a bad computer,
> 360



I don't understand. Why get a PS3 if you already have a good computer?


----------



## stop_loading (Jun 27, 2007)

QUOTE(jimmy j @ Jun 26 2007 said:


> sorry, but...Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that's rbjtech's method and it's one way to do it, however it requires drilling, lawdawgs' method is easier: http://copronymous.com/wp-content/uploads/...r-the-3rlod.pdf

this thread should help you:
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=156117

basically, open the system, clean the GPU/CPU, apply a new thermal paste, replace the x-clamp, and overheat it for a bit, then you're done

it's going to take you an afternoon or so, if you're used to build your own computer this is trivial, and the tutorials are everywhere so if you can't do it yourself, find a friend (who used to build computers), he/she'll be able to help

if you really can't be bothered with these and really want a x360, just make sure you bought a store warranty that allows you to replace with a new one in store, don't mess with microsoft's customer service

btw, dont use the towel trick, it'll only work momentary and kill your x360 motherboard in the long run


----------



## jimmy j (Jun 27, 2007)

QUOTE(stop_loading @ Jun 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jimmy j @ Jun 26 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > sorry, but...Â
> ...



It was just the '100% failure rate' part that got me. Its simply not true. 
Unusually high rate of hardware failure yes, but _every xbox 360 in existence will die within 18 months_? bollocks


----------



## stop_loading (Jun 27, 2007)

QUOTE(jimmy j @ Jun 27 2007 said:


> It was just the '100% failure rate' part that got me. Its simply not true.
> Unusually high rate of hardware failure yes, but _every xbox 360 in existence will die within 18 months_? bollocks



who said it's within 18 months? it can survive 10 years if you only turn it on once

ask yourself this question, is it a design problem or quality control problem?

if it's a design problem, all x360 will die by design, if it's a quality control problem, then most x360 will survive

seeing how you can actually FIX x360 off ebay, with the SAME x-clamp problem, and insanely high return rate, all indicates that this is indeed a design problem, which mean, all x360 will die


----------



## ridgecity (Jun 27, 2007)

QUOTE(jimmy j @ Jun 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Warm Woolly Sheep @ Jun 27 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > If you have a good computer,
> ...




You can get xbox360 games running way better in their pc ports. not to mention cheaper than the xbox360 release. I say wait until Christmas since prcedrops, nice games and maybe a few hardware revisions will show up during that time. This year there won't be any out-of-stock problems, at least in other than Wii.


----------



## Veho (Jun 27, 2007)

QUOTE(stop_loading @ Jun 27 2007 said:


> it's a design problem, failure rate is 100%
> 
> it's not a quality control problem but rather a flawed design, *go to the forums, x360 breaks every single day*
> 
> ...



Yes, I'm comparing it to the DS hinge problem, because it's well known and described around here, and you can see the amount of overreacting in those threads too. Reading those threads could make you believe every single DS broke in half the moment it was opened. Or should I compare it to the PS2 laser problem? Did _all_ consoles break down?

Of course any problem will get blown out of proportions on the Internet


----------



## boblen (Jun 27, 2007)

Get a xbox 360 with games for the same price as a PS3 with no games...


----------



## dr deoxys (Jun 28, 2007)

xbox 360 better games coming out for it tom clancys vegas halo 3 gears of war 2 viva pinata


----------

